# '04 1.8s



## redmerle (Sep 12, 2005)

*pLeaSe heLp *

hey i have a 'o4 sentra 1.8s and ive been looking around for body kits for my car but everything i find doesnt fit, its either for the older modles or for ser's. Does anyone know where i can find one that might fit? Also im looking for a new power chip. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

redmerle said:


> hey i have a 'o4 sentra 1.8s and ive been looking around for body kits for my car but everything i find doesnt fit, its either for the older modles or for ser's. Does anyone know where i can find one that might fit? Also im looking for a new power chip. Any help would be much appreciated.


lol the whole sentra line up is the same body. . . so an SE-R front end should fit a 1.8s. . . hmmm

yeah and don't ask about the chip . . .


----------



## redmerle (Sep 12, 2005)

why not ask about the chip..?!

..i know sers have bigger engines but is there some other things that will fit..for the performance..?!


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

i dont know much about performance for the 1.8 but he said that about the chip because its asked everyday and there isnt one for the ser, i dont know about the 1.8 though


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

I dont think to much is gonna be compatable between the 1.8 and the SE-R. They are using two completly different engines, look under the hood of a 1.8 and an SE-R and you'll understand.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

yeah there isn't much for the 1.8, I had to make my own intake for it :thumbdwn:


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

enimem50187 said:


> yeah there isn't much for the 1.8, I had to make my own intake for it :thumbdwn:


 Ghetto, that is all I'm going to say.


----------



## SpunkyB15 (Sep 14, 2005)

www.aerotrends.com they have 2 body kits for the 04-05 sentra R34 and Evo 5. It fits only 04-05 because the body styling differs from 00-03.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Ghetto, that is all I'm going to say.


Hey it works great, my friend actually wants me to make one for him too


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

as long as its mandrel bent, powdercoated and constructed well its okay. But if you had to ghetto rig anything. Its ghetto. Plus an intake will only give menail power gains, and kill your low end. Your numbers are low as it is, unless you turbo there is really nothing major to give you power like that. 

Try and keep the body simple IMO. Nice front lip and side skirts, nothing too loud like a riced out civic would have. CF hood would look nice too IMO. Nice set of gunmetal or silver wheels. Chrome is out of style now unless you have a 300C or the like. Clean smooth lines are in, big mouth kits and loud fenders/ side skirts are out. 

I'm in no way telling you what to do, just giving you some friendly advice to make your sentra look good.


----------



## enimem50187 (Sep 14, 2005)

ok, you're right, it's ghetto


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

flying v, a cold air intake will give quite good gains on the QG18DE.

but not those crapass ebay intakes.


----------



## Bcs925 (Sep 11, 2005)

chimmike said:


> flying v, a cold air intake will give quite good gains on the QG18DE.
> 
> but not those crapass ebay intakes.


my "crap ass" intake from ebay is just fine.... sure i had to modify it and buy a new filter (k&n) but its good.... i feel the power.... hotshot header next hehe


----------

